# Bestes Netzteil.



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2008)

Wählt hier eure absoluten Favorit in Sachen Netzteil. Welche Firma ist eurer Meinung nach die beste?


----------



## SmokyCase (12. Januar 2008)

Dann fange ich mal an...
Ich habe ein BeQuiet Straight Power 500W und bin voll und ganz zufrieden.
Es ist sehr leise und hat ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. Januar 2008)

Da ich ein Enermax Infiniti 650W habe sage ich einfach mal 
*Enermax*      ^^
MFG


----------



## JimBeam (12. Januar 2008)

Ich denk mal hier wählt fast jeder die Firma von der sein NT ist^^. 
Also Seasonic, keine Frage.


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2008)

Ja, mein nächstes NT wird ein Seasonic und die Bestellung geht heute noch raus


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Januar 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Ich denk mal hier wählt fast jeder die Firma von der sein NT ist^^.



So ist es!

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W


----------



## Imens0 (13. Januar 2008)

ich besitze ein Corsair CMPSU-450VX. sehr leise....hatte noch keine probleme damit


----------



## Lee (13. Januar 2008)

Einmal Seasonic immer Seasonic. Möchte kein anderes mehr haben.


----------



## Piy (13. Januar 2008)

ich hab 700 watt markelose steroid-power 

hab be-quiet gewählt, die machen scho von den werbungen den besten eindruck


----------



## Shady (13. Januar 2008)

Hab selbst ein Tagan, ist aber wahrscheinlich mein letztes. Hab 3 Monate nachdem ich es gekauft habe bereits Lagerklackern. Wird bald umgetauscht, geht nur im Moment nicht, da ich den PC wirklich jeden Tag brauch.
Das nächste wird dann ein Enermax, Seasonic oder BeQuiet.
Gewählt hab ich aus Solidarität im Moment Tagan.


----------



## Yorkfield (13. Januar 2008)

be quiet macht schon länger gute Netzteile. Aber mit der neuen Dark Power Pro Serie (P7) ist ihnen echt ein Meisterstück gelungen. Die Daten sprechen für sich. Außerdem hat be quiet mit den besten Service in der Branche.


----------



## Overlocked (14. Januar 2008)

So, aber das was ich heute zu sehen bekommen habe war besser als das von Be-quiet. Die Verarbeitung ist bei Seasonic viel besser und die Kühlungsmethoden sind auch um einiges besser. Werde demnächst einen Test schreiben.


----------



## niLe (14. Januar 2008)

Hmm, ich hätte jetzt entweder Zalman gewählt, da deren ZM850W das leiseste aktive und zuverlässigte Netzteil ist, was ich bisher hatte, oder eben das komplett passive Amacrox Calmer, das mir gute Dienste in meinem HTPC leistet...


----------



## Overlocked (14. Januar 2008)

Du kannst nicht sagen, dass Zalman besser ist. Zalman ist überteuert und zu laut. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Zalman unter Vollast eine Lautstärke von nur 6.7 dBa auf den Tisch legt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2008)

Fortron fehlt, CWT Fehlt und noch 'nen paar andere...

Dafür sind 'nen paar Unwichtige mit bei...


----------



## Overlocked (15. Januar 2008)

Da mir nur eine begrenzte Auswahl zur Verfügung stand möchte ich dies Entschuldigen aber es sind die wichtigsten dabei.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dafür sind 'nen paar Unwichtige mit bei...



Xilence? 
MFG

Edit: 


			
				Overlocked;62428 aber es sind die wichtigsten dabei.[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Naja es ging doch darum welcher Hersteller der Beste ist. Und naja z.B. Xilence ist nicht grad das Dollste. Ich meine ich hatte 2 Xilence Netzteile gehabt und eins läuft immer noch bei meinen Eltern. Also wirklich schlecht finde ich die persönlich nicht (meine Erfahrung damit), aber gegen Enermax und Be quiet stinken die einfach mal ab.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Januar 2008)

Da kann ich aber nichts für, dass es die Firma gibt


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

ist ja nicht so schlimm, Hauptsache Enermax ist dabei  
und wenn ich kein Enermax hätte, dann hätte ich für Xilence gestimmt 
MFG


----------



## Overlocked (15. Januar 2008)

Du hast tickende Bomben in deinem PC (Spreche aus Erfahrung)


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Du hast tickende Bomben in deinem PC (Spreche aus Erfahrung)



Meinst du das Enermax oder das Xilence bei meinen Vorfahren?

MFG


----------



## Overlocked (15. Januar 2008)

Ich meine beides. Fliegt sehr schnell in die LuftXD


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn du meinst 
Ich hoffe das passiert eher bei dem Xilence als bei meinem Infiniti.
MFG

PS. das Xilence läuft schon fast 1 Jahr ohne Mucken


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2008)

[X] Enermax

Sehr zuverlässige und ruhige Zeitgenossen.

Hab bei mir zwar ein Targan drinne, aber das ist mein erstes und kann deshalb noch nicht behaupten, das diese für mich persönlich die besten sind 

Wobei ich be quiet und seasonic auch sehr gut finde.


----------



## der8auer (15. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich habe ich mit Tagan sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber mein jetziges Netzteil ist einfach nur laut


----------



## Bimek (15. Januar 2008)

Enermax.... einfach nur super Teile, stabil leise und zuverlässig. 

sehe keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Januar 2008)

Eindeutig die Seasonic S12II/M12 - leiser und effizienter ist kaum eine NT Serie und dann zu einem super Preis.

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2008)

[x] CWT nach Fortron.


----------



## Lee (15. Januar 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Eindeutig die Seasonic S12II/M12 - leiser und effizienter ist kaum eine NT Serie und dann zu einem super Preis.
> 
> cYa


In Lautstärke und Effizienz gebe ich dir recht aber Preis? Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber das Seasonic M12 500 z.B. ist das teurste Netzteil seiner Klasse.
Seasoincs sind allgemein nicht gerade billig, aber gut.


----------



## sockednc (15. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme für Be Quiet. 
Meins läuft auch schon eine ewigkeit (um genau zu sein 1 Jahr und 12 Monate)


----------



## TALON-ONE (16. Januar 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wählt hier eure absoluten Favorit in Sachen Netzteil. Welche Firma ist eurer Meinung nach die beste?



Sollte besser heissen: Was für Netzteile habt ihr verbaut?
Wirklich begründen und ich meine auf technischer Basis, kann seine Wahl hier niemand, außer das es leise bzw geräuschlos ist.
Wen´s trotzdem interessiert:
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/stresstest-netzteile-2007,testberichte-237758.html

Von explodierenden Netzteilen hab ich noch nie gehört 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (16. Januar 2008)

Ich besitze ein BeQuiet Straight Power 700W und bin mit der Leistung zufrieden, das einzigste was mich daran stört ist das fehlende Kabelmanagement.


----------



## y33H@ (16. Januar 2008)

*@ XtremeFX*

Die M12 sind teuer, aber wer braucht schon Kabelmanagement?! Die S12II sind sehr günstig (auf dem Nieveau der Be Quiet Straght), extrem effizient und sehr leise, was besseres gibts _imo_ nicht bis ~100.

cYa


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt auch zum ersten Mal Kabel Management. Ich finde es Klsse. Genau richtig für Luftstrom Pedanten


----------



## niLe (16. Januar 2008)

> Du kannst nicht sagen, dass Zalman besser ist. Zalman ist überteuert und zu laut. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Zalman unter Vollast eine Lautstärke von nur 6.7 dBa auf den Tisch legt.



Leiser und besser als was?

laut ist was anderes


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2008)

Seasonic natürlich... 6.7 dBa.


----------



## Lee (16. Januar 2008)

@Overlocked
Ist es ja bekannt, dass Seasonic leise Netzteile herstellt. Aber 6.7 dBa sind etwas übertrieben würde ich sagen. Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Overlocked (16. Januar 2008)

@ Mr. XtremeFX
Ich würde mal sagen dass dies in jedem HAndbuch halbwegs detailiert drinsteht! Wen dein Nanoxia alleine 17 dBa unter max. Drehzahl, dann ist ein Seasonic wohl locker 6.7 dBa laut!


----------



## Spooky (19. Januar 2008)

Ich schwöre nun mittlerweile seit mehreren Jahren auf die Netzteile von BeQuiet. Sie zeichnen sich durch einen sehr hohen Wirkungsgrad, stabilen Spannungen, hohen Qualität, dem leisen Betriebsgeräusch und den vorbildhaften Garantie- und Serviceleistungen aus.

Aktuell wird mein Rechner von einem *BeQuiet BQT P6-Pro-530W* befeuert.


----------



## blueman (19. Januar 2008)

BeQuiet for ever


----------



## PCTom (19. Januar 2008)

ich nutze ein Thermaltake Toughpower 750W mit Kabel-Management das ein Temperaturgesteuerten 140mm Lüfter also bleibt schön leise und bringt genug Saft zum OC mit   ,bin sehr zufrieden

schade das die Marke Thermaltake nicht mit dabei ist


----------



## Overlocked (19. Januar 2008)

Es gehen nur 10. Hätte auch gerne mehr genommen aber ging nicht ^^


----------



## mhe306428 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein Be Quiet und bin damit sehr zufr


----------



## mhe306428 (19. Januar 2008)

ieden dumme das war auf einmal urre viel weg ich versteh das ned ..


----------



## MrMorse (19. Januar 2008)

Hm, komische Umfrage...

Wie unterscheide ich, welches Netzteil besser ist, wenn es:
- leise läuft
- meinen PC ohne Mucken mit Strom versorgt
- nicht stinkt
- es beim PC-Abschalten auch wirklich ausgeht
- die Kabel hat, die man braucht

Also:
Ich habe ein Seasonic, ein Enermax, ein BeQuiet, ein HEC.

Welches das beste ist? ALLE.

Nur mein 'Premier' ist letztens drauf gegangen. Fing an zu stinken. Daher das Seasonic.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Januar 2008)

[x] Be Quiet!

Also ich finde, es gibt von der P/L her nix besseres unter 60 als mein Be Quiet Straight Power 450W.

Auch das Zubehör und das Design ist erste Sahne.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. Januar 2008)

Be Quiet! Pssst...


----------



## jetztaber (20. Januar 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> ich nutze ein Thermaltake Toughpower 750W mit Kabel-Management das ein Temperaturgesteuerten 140mm Lüfter also bleibt schön leise und bringt genug Saft zum OC mit   ,bin sehr zufrieden



 Ich auch.


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. Februar 2008)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> [x] Be Quiet!
> 
> Also ich finde, es gibt von der P/L her nix besseres unter 60 als mein Be Quiet Straight Power 450W.
> 
> Auch das Zubehör und das Design ist erste Sahne.




Doch, mein be quiet! 400W unter 50  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2008)

Definitiv Corsair.
die lassen beim hochwertigen Hersteller Seasonic fertigen, der Lüfter ist leise und bin damit voll zufrieden.
Falls man ein 350W Netzteil einbauen will, dann auf jeden Fall Bequiet


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

> Falls man ein 350W Netzteil einbauen will, dann auf jeden Fall Bequiet


Ich würde da eher das Seasonic S12II-330 bevorzugen 

cYa


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. Februar 2008)

ja gut, des hab ich noch nicht gekannt, des teil.
Aber Seasonic (COrsair) muss man empfehlen.


----------

